# Gaming PC bis 1000€



## Schamil (8. Februar 2015)

*Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hi,

nächsten Monat soll für mich ein neuer PC her und da ich vollkommen aus der Materie raus bin, hoffe ich, jemand kann mir helfen. Wichtig wäre, dass neuere Spiele, Dying Light, die noch nicht erschienenen The Division und GTA V auf Hohen Details laufen, ohne FPS Einbrüche. Ansonsten ist der einzige "Wunsch", dass auf jeden Fall eine nVidia Karte verbaut ist, mit Radeon Karten hatte ich, auch wenn es länger her ist, nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Budget 1000€

Sollten noch Infos erwünscht sein, Bescheid sagen!


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2015)

Also, mit Nvidia würdest Du wiederum aktuelle schlechte Erfahrungen machen, denn die Nvidia-Karte, die bei Deinem Budget sinnvoll wäre, ist in die Negativschlagzeilen geraten GTX 970: Umtausch bei ersten Händlern - Nvidia gesteht falsche Spezifikationen

Ansonsten: willst Du den PC selber zusammenbauen? Hast du was von einem alten PC, was du übernehmen kannst? Hast du schon ein Windows, oder muss das von den 1000€ mitbezahlt werden? 

Allgemein würdest Du einen Xeon E3-1231v3 + 8-16GB RAM + 256GB SSD + 1000 GB Festplatte bekommen und als Grafikkarte halt die GTX 970, wobei ich eher die AMD R9 290 nehmen würde, die kaum schwächer ist, aber 60€ günstiger und nicht diese 4GB-"Mauschelei" hat. Je nach dem, wie es mit den anderen Fragen aussieht, könnt ich Dir dann was genaueres posten.


----------



## Schamil (8. Februar 2015)

Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich starte von Grund auf neu, also brauche ich auf jeden Fall auch ein Windows. Budgetmäßig könnte ich "zähneknirschend" auch auf 1100-1200€ gehen, aber wirklich nur wenn es sich lohnt. Zusammenbau sollte kein Problem sein.

Eine Radeon Karte, Anfang der 2000er und Mitte der 2000er hatte ich einige Erfahrung mit denen gemacht und es war einfach eine Katastrophe, ob Überhitzung, Monitor geschrottet, nur Frust. Habe mir geschworen nie mehr eine zu verbauen. Man kann aber sagen, dass ich mich zwischen einer GTX 970 und einer R9 290 entscheiden müsste, oder gibt es mittlerweile einen 3. "großen" Hersteller?


----------



## DocHN83 (8. Februar 2015)

Also wenns ums Zocken geht bleibt dir wie gehabt nur ATI oder Nvidia - da hat sich nix dran geändert. Also die Entscheidung wird sich in der Tat auf eine GTX 970 oder R9 290 belaufen. Ne GTX 980 ist halt deutlich teurer, bringt dir nicht soooviel Plus an Leistung und wird mit deinem Budget auch nicht hinhauen.

Den Rest vom Setup hat dir Herbboy ja schon genannt..
Bei Mindfactory zb :
Ram 8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
Motherboard 62066 - Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 oder ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
CPU Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,
SSD 256GB ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC
Festplatte 8559816 - 1000GB Seagate Desktop SSHD ST1000DX001 7.200U/min
Netzteil 8487607 - 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+

Damit kommst du auf ca 620 Euro. Noch n DVD Laufwerk für ~ 15 Euro und n Gehäuse für 40-50 Euro, bist du also bei knappen 700. Für Windows 8.1 kannst so um die 80 Euro rechnen, bleiben also ca 250 Euro für die Grafikkarte übrig. Da würde sich dann halt ne R9 290 perfekt anbieten. Wenns ne Nvidia sein soll kannst du ja zb ne kleinere SSD nehmen und dafür ne GTX 970. Über die Frechheit mit dem Speicher bei eben dieser Karte wurdest du ja schon informiert..


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2015)

Schamil schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Ich starte von Grund auf neu, also brauche ich auf jeden Fall auch ein Windows. Budgetmäßig könnte ich "zähneknirschend" auch auf 1100-1200€ gehen, aber wirklich nur wenn es sich lohnt. Zusammenbau sollte kein Problem sein.
> 
> Eine Radeon Karte, Anfang der 2000er und Mitte der 2000er hatte ich einige Erfahrung mit denen gemacht und es war einfach eine Katastrophe, ob Überhitzung, Monitor geschrottet, nur Frust. Habe mir geschworen nie mehr eine zu verbauen.


 Monitor geschrottet kann unmöglich was mit der Grafikkarte zu tun haben, außer die hatte einen ganz extremen seltsamen Defekt, so dass die irgendwelche heftigen Ströme durch Monitorkabel gejagt hat - so was hab ich aber noch gehört, damit bist du echt ein absoluter Einzelfall, wenn es denn überhaupt wirklich die Karte schuld war (kann ja auch sein, dass der Monitor einfach so kaputtgegangen ist). Oder aber es war ein alter Röhrenmonitor, und du hattest viel zu viel Hz eingestellt? ^^ 

Das hat aber so oder so wiederum rein gar nix mit AMD oder Nvidia zu tun, denn eine defekte Karte könnte auch bei einer Karte mit Nvidia-Chip vorkommen, auch allein wegen eines Transportschadens. und da ist auch schon der Punkt: die Karten kommen ja nicht "von AMD" oder "von Nvidia", sondern nur die Grafikchips und ein Bauplan.  Da hat dann eher der eigentliche Hersteller, der so genannte Partnerhersteller was verbockt (also Asus, MSI, Sapphire oder wer auch immer), außer es gibt ein Problem mit einer Modellserie, das wirklich Herstellerübergreifend auftritt - z.B. gab es mal für ein paar Wochen Qualitätsmängel bei AMD, so dass RELATIV viele Karten mit dem betroffenen Chip einfach ausfielen. So was gab es aber umgekehrt auch schon bei Nvidia-Chips. Oder bei Nvidia gab es mal nach nem Treiberupdate plötzlich Überhitzung bei bestimmten Grafikkarten, wenn man ein bestimmtes Game spielte - kann alles passieren. in 99% der Fälle aber läuft ne Karte einwandfrei, egal ob Nvidia oder AMD, und es gibt bei beiden immer mal kleinere ärgerliche Softwareproblemchen, die dann halt ausgebessert werden. 

Du hattest da aber einfach nur Riesenpech, denn ansonsten müsste ja Millionen von Kunden der Monitor kaputtgegangen sein oder so was  

Überhitzungsprobleme hängen wiederum zum einen vom Grafikchip, aber auch vom Partnerhersteller ab. Wenn eine bestimmter Grafikchip halt allgemein etwas wärmer wird UND dann ein Partnerhersteller seinen eigenen Kühler da schlampig drauf abstimmt oder es mit der Übertaktung übertreibt, hast Du halt ein Problem mit genau diesem Partner-Modell - also nicht (nur als Beispiel) mit ALLEN zB R9 290-Karten, sondern nur mit der R9 290 von z.B. Asus und da wiederum vlt auch nur mit einem bestimmten Untermodell (es gibt zB ne normale R9 290 und eine übertaktete R9 290 von Asus). 

Und selbst wenn es mal bei AMD wirklich nennenswert mehr Probleme als bei Nvidia gab Anfang / Mitte der 2000er-Jahre gegeben hätte: was hätte das dann mit AMD von heute, 10 Jahre später zu tun? ^^     




> Man kann aber sagen, dass ich mich zwischen einer GTX 970 und einer R9 290 entscheiden müsste, oder gibt es mittlerweile einen 3. "großen" Hersteller?


 Es gibt nur Nvidia und AMD im Gaming_Sektor für Grafikchips, und dann eben die ganzen Partnerhersteller, von denen manche nur Grafikkarten mit Nvidia-Chips bauen (zB EVGA und Zotac), manche nur mit AMD-Chips (zB XFX oder Sapphire ) und viele mit beiden Chips (zB Asus, MSI, Gigabyte... ) 


Die Zusammenstellung von Dochn83 ist gut - da kann man nichts gegen sagen. Gehäuse ist halt Geschmackssache, hier wären einige zwischen c.a. 40 und 60 Euro, die genug Platz für Grafikkarten haben (mind 30cm) und auch so was wie 2x USB3.0 und nen speziellen Schacht für die SSD, die ja kleiner als eine Festplatte ist:  PC-Gehäuse im Preisvergleich falls die Grafikkarte länger als 30cm sein sollte, dann filter dort mal lieber nach mehr Platz. Bei Windows nimmst du 8.1 64bit, da steht dann idR so was wie "OEM" mit dabei, müsste 80-90€ kosten. Vlt noch nen Alpenföhn Brocken Eco für die CPU, damit der PC leiser ist (30€) .

Da würde es halt mit der GTX 970 dann sowieso eng werden beim Budget, kannst aber auch ne SSD mit nur 128GB nehmen, das reicht Windows und alle Programm aus plus einiges an Bildern&co.


----------



## Schamil (9. Februar 2015)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Also wenns ums Zocken geht bleibt dir wie gehabt nur ATI oder Nvidia - da hat sich nix dran geändert. Also die Entscheidung wird sich in der Tat auf eine GTX 970 oder R9 290 belaufen. Ne GTX 980 ist halt deutlich teurer, bringt dir nicht soooviel Plus an Leistung und wird mit deinem Budget auch nicht hinhauen.
> 
> Den Rest vom Setup hat dir Herbboy ja schon genannt..
> Bei Mindfactory zb :
> ...



Vielen Dank, nur eine Frage zum Mainboard. Ist es im Endeffekt egal welches ich nehmen würde, das mit der Grafikkarte lasse ich mir jetzt vllt nochmal durch den Kopf gehen. Sprich das ASRock Mainboard zur Radeon, das Andere zur nVidia? Oder ist das "wumpe"? Ich weiß, eine absolute Anfängerfrage..

@ Herbboy: Ich hatte zu der Zeit, in der Tat einen Röhrenmonitor. Vermutlich habe ich einfach die Scheiße damals magisch angezogen..


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2015)

Welches Board du nimmst, hat nix  mit der Grafikkarte zu tun.  Es gibt/gab nur bei manchen MSI-Mainboards ein Feature, bei dem bestimmte Grafikkarten, die ebenfalls von MSI sind, dann noch "besser" laufen - aber das sind minimale Effekte, und MSI-Grafikkarten gibt es wiederum sowohl mit AMD als auch mit Nvidia-Chips  

Auch die Legende, dass Intel-CPUs besser zu Nvidia-Grafikkarten passen und AMD-Grafikkarten besser zu AMD-CPUs, ist schon längst völliger Käse. Ganz früher hatte halt Nvidia auch Chipsätze für Intel-CPU-Mainboards hergestellt, und weil in deren Treibern zu Anfang dann teils auch Grafiktreiber mit drin waren, kam es in seltenen Fällen vor, dass eine AMD-Grafikkarte damit dann in Konflikt geriet. Das wurde aber schon damals erkannt und beseitigt. Kleiner Beweis: seit einer Weile gibt es bei Intel-Boards viel mehr Modelle, die AMDs "Crossfire" beherrschen, als Boards, die Nvidias "SLI" können. Crossfire/SLI nennt man es, wenn man zwei Grafikkarten gleichzeitig in den PC einbaut und gemeinsam nutzt.


----------



## Schamil (11. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte dann mal was zusammengestellt in Anlehnung an die Posts. Verbesserungen sind gern gesehen!

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM 
Mainboard: ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual 
Festplatte: 1000GB Seagate Desktop SSHD ST1000DX001
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 
Grafikkarte: 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 8.1 64 Bit Deutsch OEM
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne 
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 
SSD: 256GB ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2.5" 

Gesamtpreis wären ~1044€. 

Noch eine Frage zu der SSD. Ist es notwendig zu verbauen oder spielt es bei der Performance bei Spielen kaum eine Rolle? (außer Ladezeiten, die kann ich verschmerzen)


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Die SSD bringt Dir halt vor allem im Windows-Alltag was, da geht alles viel fixer, weil es keine Verzögerung beim Laden von Kleinkram gibt, also Browser, Ordner (die auf der SSD sind), Officetools usw. - du könntest natürlich als Kompromiss eine mit nur 128GB nehmen. Da passt dann Windows und alle deine Programme außer Games drauf sowie noch einiges an Dokumenten und Dateien, solange es keine Videosammlung oder dutzende GB an Musik sind.  Das wäre zb die San Disk Ultra Notebook 128GB mit gutem Preis-Leistungsfaktor, oder Crucial M550. 

In Games isses so: bei einigen Games werden die Ladezeiten wirklich viel schneller, zB bei Total War Rome 2 sind die Rundenberechnungen viel schneller zu Ende. Und in manchen Games mit offener großer Welt oder auch Onlinesipelen, wo ständig immer ein wenig der Welt nachgeladen wird, kann es einem flüssiger vorkommen. Die reine FPS-Leistung aber steigt nicht. und das betreffende Game muss halt auch auf der SSD sein, sonst bringt es eh nix.


----------



## Schamil (19. Februar 2015)

Meine Teile sind nun gekommen und bin gerade am zusammenbauen. Habe jetzt jedoch ein kleines Problem. Und zwar habe ich keine Ahnung wohin mit den einzelnen Kabeln POWER SW, RESET SW, H.D.D. LED, POWER LED+, POWER LED- und USB. AC 97 habe ich schon nachgeschaut, den kann ich ja getrost draußen lassen, da ich HD Audio drin habe. Richtig? Ich nehme an die mir unschlüssigen müssen in das PANEL 1 vom Mainboard, nur in welcher Reihenfolge? Bevor ich was "fetze", warte ich lieber mal, das mir jemand hilft. 

Mainboard ist das ASRock H97 Pro4


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2015)

Das sollte alles genau in der Anleitung des Boards stehen - da hast du auf den ersten Seiten meist so was wie ne Übersicht mit den Anschlüssen, wo dann dabeisteht, auf welcher Seite die genauen Details zu finden sind - die Anschlüsse sind bei Boards fast immer eher "unten rechts", wenn du seitlich ins Gehäuse schaust. Wenn du die passenden Pins siehst, steht auch sowieso oft ganz klein "PW" und "HDD_LED" usw. nahe der Pins mit dran. Richtig wichtig sind an sich nur PW und RST. Die Audio-Anschlüsse brauchst du an sich sowieso nur anschließen, wenn du in jedem Falle die vorderen Audio-Buchsen des Gehäuses nutzen willst.


----------



## Schamil (20. Februar 2015)

Hattest recht, war alles in der Anleitung. Danke trotzdem. 

Habe nun jedoch ein anderes Problem: Der Rechner startet, Kühler von CPU, Grafikkarte und Gehäuse drehen sich, bekomme aber kein Bild. Laufwerk funktioniert auch. Habe nun testweise mal die Festplatte rausgehängt, in Erwartungen eines BEEPS vom Mainboard, kam nichts. Kann den Rechner auch nicht reseten, nur ein längeres Drücken des AN/AUS Knopfes fährt ihn komplett runter. Dachte erst es liegt an meinem Monitor, den ich per HDMI verbunden habe, aber habe dies auch getestet mit meinem Notebook, funktioniert einwandfrei. Außerdem habe ich die Grafikkarte rausgenommen und es per Onboard VGA ausprobiert ob es startet: Nichts. 

Festplatte ist an SATA3_0 angeschlossen, verbunden mit DVD Laufwerk (sprich, überbrückt). 

Könnte es sein dass das Mainboard im Arsch ist? Abstandshalter sind angebracht, was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist beim auspacken, es war nicht kerzengerade wenn es gelegen hat, sondern etwas gewölbt (etwas). 

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

PS: Habe etwas von einem CMOS Reset gelesen, sollte ich das mal versuchen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht eine ganz "dumme" Lösung: die Mainboards haben ja auch HDMI, du musst aber natürlich den Anschluss der Grafikkarte nutzen - hast du das Monitor-Kabel vlt aus versehen am Mainbaord-Anschluss dran?


----------



## Schamil (20. Februar 2015)

Ne, ne. War schon richtig drin. Habe die Mainboardbatterie rausgenommen und wieder rein, dann lief es. Windows drauf, alles super geklappt. Hab den Rechner dann runtergefahren und war nun für 4 Stunden nicht da, habe gelüftet, kam wieder, wollte den PC anmachen: Es geht gar nichts. Kann den Power Button drücken wie ich will. Die Komponenten sind auch richtig kalt, aber kann es wirklich sein, das es nicht anspringt aufgrund dessen? Habe jetzt erstmal die Heizung leicht aufgedreht und das Gehäuse daneben. 

Habe wirklich nichts geändert gehabt, paar Mal neugestartet heute Mittag, wegen Treiber Update für Mainboard und Grafikkarte.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2015)

Also, das riecht nach Mainboard oder Netzteilproblem... aber leider kann man da nicht von außen sagen, was von beiden nun schuld ist. Hat das Board denn das neueste BIOS drauf?


Abstandhalter fürs Baord hast du aber drunter, und NUR da, wo es auch Bohrlöcher hat?


----------



## Schamil (20. Februar 2015)

Abstandhalter sind nur da wo die Bohrlöcher sind, ja. Das neueste BIOS auf dem Board, also geupdatet habe ich vom Mainboard nur -INF - LAN - Intel Managment Engine - Audio. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ohne den Power Button den Rechner zu starten oder ist das eh unnütz in diesem Fall?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2015)

Du kannst den PC auch starten, wenn du den PW-Switch-Stecker beim Board absteckst und dann die beiden Pins, auf denen der eigentlich sitzen sollte, mit einem Schraubenzieher einfach verbindest, also kurzschließt. Wenn da der Strom fließt, bekommt das Mainboard einfach nur einen kleinen Impuls, damit es startet. Du musst Schraubenzieher also nicht die ganze Zeit dranhalten, sondern nur ne halbe Sekunde / Sekunde oder so, bis sich halt was tut. 

Was auch noch ginge wäre, dass im BIOS einen "Wake on"-Event aktivierst - zB bei Wake on LAN sollte der PC angehen, wenn er merkt, dass er neu in einem Netzwerk angeschlossen ist. Also LAN-Kabel abstecken und dann einstecken, dann müsste der PC kurz danach starten. 


Wenn das dann immer klappt, dann hast du ein ganz simples Problem mit dem Gehäuseschalter. Wenn es aber auch da nicht klappt, dann liegt das Problem woanders.


----------



## Schamil (20. Februar 2015)

Funktioniert nicht mit der "Kurzschliess" Methode. Sag mal, ich habe den Jumper auf offen, also CLRMOS 1. Kann es damit zusammenhängen? Sollte ich ihn wieder anstecken?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2015)

Den musst du wieder so einstecken, wie er am Anfang war - sonst löscht der quasi ständig die Einstellungen. Schau mal im Handbuch nach, was "offen" da genau bedeutet. ^^


----------



## Schamil (20. Februar 2015)

Heisst das quasi, wenn ich das Ding wieder drauf habe, nochmal die Mainboard Batterie rein/raus? 

Ich weiß ich bin mal der übelste Amateur..


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2015)

An sich ist der Jumper dafür da, dass man das BIOS resettet OHNE die Batterie rausnehmen zu müssen ^^


----------

